
Uber CEO Condemns “Terrible” Comments - Kale_Rogers
http://www.buzzfeed.com/charliewarzel/uber-ceo-condemns-terrible-comments
======
waterlesscloud
"His remarks showed a lack of leadership, a lack of humanity, and a departure
from our values and ideals"

Neat. So why is he still working for Uber?

